# Engine Noise



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm new to this forum so bare with me. In the morning when i start my 93 Maxima SE from sitting for a little bit the engine makes a knocking noise which i know is not good. So then i took it to the shop and they said it's the valves that is making the noise and it will go away when it's warmed up. I don't know, but is that ok for the valves making the knocking noise? do i need to change them? what do i do?


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey, I'm sort of surprised that nobody replied to your question for going on two months now. The dual overhead valve engines which were put into the 92 to 94 Maxima SE's had a problem with a mechanism on each of the cylinder heads called the VTC, which I think stands for variable timing control. It basically adjusts the cam timing to the RPM's in order to broaden the torque curve. They say it was just plain a bad design, and most of them end up rapping either some of the time or all of the time. I also own a 93 SE, and too bad for me, I didn't find out about this problem until after I bought it. You have some options, though. Check out maxima.org, they have lots of info on it.


----------

